# Milton, Ontario



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We have landed on August 27 and are renting a furnished house in Oakville until the end of this year. So we started looking for a house (we are going to buy one).
Oakville has nice houses, but with our budget the houses are smaller or located in a neighbourhood that doesn't seem te be a good investment on the long term.
So today we drove to Milton to visit some houses. And there seems to be more value for your monney.

Anybody who is living in Milton, or who has something meaningfull to say about living in Milton?
(we are looking for a detached house, 3-4 bedrooms, 1 or 2 car garage, and we have a son who's taking grade 11+12 courses)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> We have landed on August 27 and are renting a furnished house in Oakville until the end of this year. So we started looking for a house (we are going to buy one).
> Oakville has nice houses, but with our budget the houses are smaller or located in a neighbourhood that doesn't seem te be a good investment on the long term.
> So today we drove to Milton to visit some houses. And there seems to be more value for your monney.
> 
> ...


The three most important items in purchasing real estate are location, location and location. Oakville is a more desirable location than Milton hence it it more expensive to purchase there. 
Milton has grown in the past 15 years into a Toronto dormitory community. My friend's son has lived there with his family for 7 years and it meets his needs well. He commutes via Go train to Toronto. It has all the amenities required for good family living with acceptable or better schools. There is still new housing being built but, if it were me, I would look in a more developed area for a good re-sale property.
It is important that the breadwinner can get to employment reasonably easily and I'm assuming that's the case for you.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Check out Georgetown, I used to live there and loved the place.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*housing*



JGK said:


> Check out Georgetown, I used to live there and loved the place.


 As has been said oft times before , you need to say where your employment is located , this is very important in relationship to travel especially during the winter months , as the winters can be quite brutal in the area once you go north of Oakville , once you pass beneath the QEW you meet a whole different scenario , I lived there for many years and also in the Milton area for many more .


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

oddball said:


> I lived there for many years and also in the Milton area for many more .


Since you have lived as well in Milton as in Oakville: how did you experience the differences? (I know Oakville is not a small place and living in Clearview will be different from living in Old Oakville.)

Would you prefer to have a nice but smaller house (means: no guest room and with a small garden) in Oakville, and an easy commute downtown with the Go Train? Or would you prefer a bigger house in Milton, with the double of commuter time to downtown?


----------

